# Thinking of Breeding PEWs



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was like a lot of "casual" people when I first got into breeding mice. I picked what I thought was interesting/pretty, put them together, and waited to see what happened. Since the mice were originally a breeding project for school, I did get into it fully intending to study their genetics and learn to predict their colors. That quest led me here, to the awesome people and advice of this forum. You guys are all amazing.

However, I've been wanting to do something more with my mice lately. I have met a few breeders, attended shows, gotten some show stock over the last 4 years, but pretty much I always followed whatever caught my eye without real direction. I used to scorn PEWs for being "boring lab mice" (I give you full permission to hit me with a bat, everyone who loves/breeds PEWs), but lately I've been attracted to the bright, pure color of PEWs.

With PEWs, I'll never have to sacrifice type for color or vice versa (If I'm wrong, please tell me. I don't know much about PEWs). Pretty much, I can stop worrying about color and patterns, and just look at the body structure. I think I'd especially love satin PEWs, maybe even longhaired satin, though I worry about my inexperienced eye not being able to judge body structure properly under the long fur.

I wouldn't get rid of my colored lines, but I have a feeling that PEWs have quite a bit they could teach me, when I take color out of the picture.

What do other people think? Any advice about PEWs?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> With PEWs, I'll never have to sacrifice type for color or vice versa (If I'm wrong, please tell me. I don't know much about PEWs). Pretty much, I can stop worrying about color and patterns, and just look at the body structure. I think I'd especially love satin PEWs, maybe even longhaired satin, though I worry about my inexperienced eye not being able to judge body structure properly under the long fur.


id say stick to just PEW or satin PEW then once you know what your looking for (it sounds easy reading the standards but there are finer points not mentioned in them) then try the longhair.

i never liked them but have one at the moment who looks PEW shame its a buck i quite like him


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I love my PEWs, no doubt about it and always have  I like other colours too, of course, but for me my first love lies there.

Firstly, their white is so absolute in good PEWs. And there definitely are differences between whites. It's not obvious but put a poor one against a good one and you can see it. A lot of it has to do with condition, a greasier, oilier coat has a slightly darker/greyish or even yellow look to it than one in good condition.

Also, I love that you can really see the mouse. Which you can in other selfs I suppose but there is nothing to distract the eye from type. You can be incredibly critical with them, as like you say, you can basically concentrate on type and shape and positioning, once you have their condition spot on. I find it easier to look over a PEW and see what needs to be improved in weight, tail set, eyes particularly. Because of the work already gone into them, their size is brilliant and I find -generally speaking - that their characters are nicer.

I do have other colour varieties because I like to have a bit of variety, which a good line of PEWs won't give, ever. But I will always have a trio of PEWs at the very least and litters planned


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I used to think the same way, "Because they are common, that's makes them boring". Then I had "PEW" in one of my lines and I decided that it had to go... but then I realized how pretty "PEWs" actually are. So now I am moving onto that line, having more "PEWs".  They will be satin, Standard, and Long Haired PEWs. So I think you have a good choice in that department.


----------

